# test



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

test


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

test 2


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

test 3


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 14, 2008)

TEST


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 14, 2008)

TEST


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

Guys please try attaching images. Let me know if you are still having issues.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 14, 2008)

TEST


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

Seems a little more responsive..Yes or no?


----------



## slim357 (Apr 14, 2008)

yes? damn jim that 3rd test pic is nuts


----------



## mtnman (Apr 14, 2008)

That fish that Jim posted is the new world record . The actual weight of this beast is 42.9lbs (19.5 kgs), and the length is 50 inches! This once in a lifetime catch was released to swim another day and was caught on a 36 in pike as seen in picture 3.


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 14, 2008)

No luck posting a pic
I get https://tinboats.net/forum/posting.php with the IE error page then I hit F5 and get a error page stating that post is required.. Here is the trace from the point hitting F5

GET /forum/posting.php HTTP/1.1
Accept: image/gif, image/x-xbitmap, image/jpeg, image/pjpeg, application/x-shockwave-flash, application/vnd.ms-excel, application/vnd.ms-powerpoint, application/msword, */*
Accept-Language: en-us
Accept-Encoding: gzip, deflate
User-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)
Host: www.tinboats.net
Connection: Keep-Alive
Cookie: phpbb2mysql_data=a%3A2%3A%7Bs%3A11%3A%22autologinid%22%3Bs%3A0%3A%22%22%3Bs%3A6%3A%22userid%22%3Bi%3A-1%3B%7D; tinboats_forum_data=a%3A2%3A%7Bs%3A11%3A%22autologinid%22%3Bs%3A32%3A%22e7dff1bc2214c39a7221e1ea654845ad%22%3Bs%3A6%3A%22userid%22%3Bs%3A1%3A%228%22%3B%7D; tinboats_forum_sid=cb3c71fae1931e01626fcf215fb35ae7

HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: Tue, 15 Apr 2008 02:15:35 GMT
Server: Apache/1.3.37 (Unix) mod_choke/0.07 mod_auth_passthrough/1.8 mod_log_bytes/1.2 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635.SR1.2 mod_ssl/2.8.28 OpenSSL/0.9.7a PHP-CGI/0.4mm
Cache-Control: private, pre-check=0, post-check=0, max-age=0
Content-Encoding: gzip
Expires: 0
Pragma: no-cache
Vary: Accept-Encoding
X-Powered-By: PHP/5.0.5
Connection: close
Transfer-Encoding: chunked
Content-Type: text/html


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 14, 2008)

The error after hitting F5 is No post mode specified


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 14, 2008)

Test


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

test Wednesday morning


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

Test wednesday night


----------



## fowlmood77 (Apr 15, 2008)

well i wanna try


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not satisfied that the issue is resolved  

It takes a few extra seconds to upload.


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 15, 2008)

Test Test


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 15, 2008)

Alot better this time


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes thank god! :beer:


Sudbury River run?


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 15, 2008)

Soon bro very soon ...


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

Still having issues:


Apache Down
MySQL Down
Mail Down
POP3 Down
IMAP Down
FTP Down


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

I give the host some credit. When you log on for support there is a page to tell you what status your server is in.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2008)

test


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2008)

test


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

This is it, It better be! LOL!


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

ok 1 more


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

test


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

Test, test, Test!


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

I give up! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye (Apr 15, 2008)

Jim,

Not sure what you are testing but from where I'm sitting (at werk unfortunately) it seems like it is working for you.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 15, 2008)

yep, I see all the pics you're posting also. They look pretty good!


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Not sure what you are testing but from where I'm sitting (at werk unfortunately) it seems like it is working for you.




Im not happy flounderhead with the way the site is working. It works and then for a second it doesnt, then When I test it again it works, and then it doesn't. Its a vicious cycle.

Is it time for a new Hosting provider? Is it time for new forum software? I don't know, but it is coming to a head real soon.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 15, 2008)

You got me boss. I'm about two classes more advanced than "This is the ON/OFF button", "This is a monitor" and "This is a keyboard" when it comes to computers.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 15, 2008)

Jim said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim,
> ...



dude.....wat the heck r u mad about? whos ur hosting provider?


----------



## Zum (Apr 16, 2008)

test




[/img]


----------

